# Animals in the Cold



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hope the animals are fairing well!

http://www.kxmc.com/news/local.asp?ID=2944


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That news guy is just writin stuff he obviously hasn't been far from his desk and it doesn't sound like he even watchs or listens to news himself. I know in this area we have had at least a month more of cold and snow than western ND, but most of us like it and are used to it.

40 below zero keeps the rif-raf out...

Kinda a pet-peeve of mine is people who make a living with the pen get carried away alot out here where there is no real news. If it were not for advertisement and mis-information the newspapers and news stations would be pretty quiet.

porkchop you must be up by Fairbanks? gotta a cousin at North Pole has an airplane service....he rescues people and airplanes that go down around Alaska. He's got good stories about rescuing crazy people.


----------



## rifleman (Jan 22, 2004)

-40 and lots of snow, that's a recipe for losing critters if it lasts very long. I remember being told a long time ago to raise ducks you lose pheasants. Time will tell.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey everyone I'm not trying to sound callous, it is cold out but has been relatively nice up to now. We have had a foot and more of snow since 10/24/03 so snow happens in ND so duz cold. I know it's a shame when the weather takes it's toll on the critters and birds but on a grand scale there is little we can do to help. It seems cruel but this is one of natures ways of insuring the survival of the different affected species.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I live about 10 minutes from North Pole. I am at Eielson AFB. I am sure your cuz will tell you there are some real class acts up here.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

10 minutes for the North Pole! Holy ****! :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

ND student, North Pole, is the name of a teeming metropolis in Alaska. Its a long ways from the real North pole. Sounds as if you are UND. Tell seth dokken Hello


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye you can call me rif raf!!!! Brrrrrrr


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ah hell it ain't so bad it's 30 degrees warmer this morning than a couple days ago...it's all the way up to -10 and climbing. We got a little more snow 4-6 inches, I guess the saving grace so far is it hasn't been warm enuff to thaw and crust the snow. It's pretty puffy so I'm sure the birds are able to get in and out of it. It could be worse.

Well Bobm how did ND treat ya last hunting season? I hope you had fun and sucessful hunts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep , I had fun and was successful. After all I'm a mighty hunter!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Buckeye I will conduct a diligent search for a chinese girl for you over here, but think you have to come and get her yourself. The temperature has been hovering around 70 degrees here, hoping it would warm up so I can wear my shorts and show off my legs. :lol: Stay warm and keep Upham opn the Map. tell your Mother hello from us. :beer: :lol:


----------

